

Who Is Eduardo Saverin? Early Facebook Investor Peter Thiel Opens Up (VIDEO) - ca98am79
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/19/eduardo-saverin-facebook_n_786174.html

======
spitfire
"His job was to sell advertisements for Facebook and he was not remotely doing
that job."

"involved and had helped in some small financial ways in getting the site
started at the very beginning at Harvard."

He probably put up ALL the money needed to start facebook, but later when
you're rich you can post-rationalize that he "wasn't really necessary, it was
a small amount". Money tends to warp memory a lot. Particularly where money,
ego and ownership intersect.

